# Where to start?



## Anders0n74 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi all, first post on this board. I've decided that I want to be a detective - all my life I've been fascinated with detective work, and believe I am fit for the job. I find the detective process interesting, and exactly what I want to do. I'm trying to get into the CJS major at UMass, also while minoring in sociology (going into my Junior year). I have absolutely no idea how the system works after this. Where do I start out? Is there an academy that I need to graduate from? If so, after graduation from said police academy do I get placed into a job by the state or do I apply for a position myself? I've read that you need atleast 4 years experience as a cop before you can qualify for a detective position, is this true? I've been reading posts on here for a few days and I'm sure there are old posts that can answer my questions, but I can't seem to find them. Please guide me in the right direction.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

FIRST!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Anders0n74 said:


> Please guide me in the right direction.


West or South.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The first step is easy. Get a job with the MSP, theyre taking jobs applications daily.After youve been on a couple years just ask to be assigned to the Da's office.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmmmm The Depahhhhted! How long till I can be undercover?


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, you're so sure you are perfect for the job and yet so completely clueless about every part of it. They should just let you skip the academy and patrolman duties and go right to the gold shield.


----------



## FightingIrish (Jul 5, 2007)

Alright, I'll be nice here. Finally, there is some sun out there today. If you're that interested in becoming a police officer, not a detective, contact your local PD and see if you can get some info about what the job is all about (maybe a ride-along, citizens academy etc). If at that point, you decide you still want to become a police officer, take the civil service test next year and maybe you'll get lucky. 

In order to become a detective in any police dept, you must go through a 6 month academy and become a police officer. Put, at the least, a few years of patrol work in and go through specialized training. But let it be clear, a detective IS a police officer. There is no difference, only in the type of police work they do. I am sure you have many other questions so if you do, post them and let me/us know ok?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

FightingIrish said:


> I am sure you have many other questions so if you do, post them and let me/us know ok?


For some reason this reminds me of when the hero in a movie says something like "that was easy...almost too easy" and then 80 bad guys jump down from the ceiling. Way too nice for me to be comfortable


----------



## FightingIrish (Jul 5, 2007)

HAHAHA I know it. Amazing what a little vacation time and some sun after all this rain will do to a person.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Anders0n74 said:


> Where do I start out?


Stop watching CSI...

Come back to reality. You have your work cut out for you to just get on the job... Focus on that first.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't know how an almost junior in college can deem himself "fit for the job" especially when he knows so little about it. Do some research as a detective would.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Or....you can be a super smart dude and do a search of MassCops. This topic has been beat to death numerous times.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Look into some of the "alphabet soup" Federal Agencies. Probably do more of the investigative stuff you are looking for without having to hump the road and shag 911 calls for a few years first.

Disclaimer- This was NOT a shot at the Feds. Just seems the kid has no interest in doing "regular police work" first.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Anders0n74 said:


> , *and believe I am fit for the job.....* *I have absolutely no idea how the system works.....* *Is there an academy* ... *I've been reading posts on here for a few days and I'm sure there are old posts that can answer my questions, but I can't seem to find them. *


Ok, So you think you have the skills to be a detective. yet you cannot find a post on Masscops for a subject that has been asked more times than KW has posted?????


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

HuskyH-2 said:


> For some reason this reminds me of when the hero in a movie says something like "that was easy...almost too easy" and then 80 bad guys jump down from the ceiling. Way too nice for me to be comfortable


Reminded me of the same thing... except it was... "Well, that was easy. Total protonic reversal."
"Haha... We got the tools, we got the talent!"

Then... a 100ft marshamellow man came walking through the city.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Ace Ventura*



jettsixx said:


> Ok, So you think you have the skills to be a detective. yet you cannot find a post on Masscops for a subject that has been asked more times than KW has posted?????


May want to consider being a "pet detective" or "private detective".......


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

lofu said:


> Just seems the kid has no interest in doing "regular police work" first.


There's a lot of that going around.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

No kidding. What ever happened to "earning your stripes"?



Delta784 said:


> There's a lot of that going around.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> There's a lot of that going around.


Goddamn right. Every f*ckin newbie wants to the be a Green Beret/Fighter Pilot/Detective/SWAT Team Operator/K9/etc. without doing the requisite time on the road. Time on the road is not a chore, time on the road is where you learn the _things that can save your life_, and subsequently make you a better police officer. The best investigators come from great patrol officers. Sh*tty patrol officers make mediocre investigators, at best.

Quite frankly, you're at step 0. Don't worry about step 543.

By the way, newbie time as fed isn't exactly all sunshine, roses, and busting Tamil Tigers trying to buy anti-aircraft missiles. More likely than not you'll end up doing glamorous investigations like background checks, or going through ledgers or hard drives for more senior agents.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Killjoy said:


> Goddamn right. Every f*ckin newbie wants to the be a Green Beret/Fighter Pilot/Detective/SWAT Team Operator/K9/etc. without doing the requisite time on the road. Time on the road is not a chore, time on the road is where you learn the _things that can save your life_, and subsequently make you a better police officer. The best investigators come from great patrol officers. Sh*tty patrol officers make mediocre investigators, at best.
> 
> Quite frankly, you're at step 0. Don't worry about step 543.
> 
> By the way, newbie time as fed isn't exactly all sunshine, roses, and busting Tamil Tigers trying to buy anti-aircraft missiles. More likely than not you'll end up doing glamorous investigations like background checks, or going through ledgers or hard drives for more senior agents.


Not all newbies want that. All I want to do is get some of our new civilian dispatchers trained so i can get out on patrol. I do not complain about being on the desk for three reasons.1) I am employed 2) being trained on the desk give me overtime on the desk that other officer can not work 3) I am the newbie so i get the last assignment.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

mikey742 said:


> Not all newbies want that. All I want to do is get some of our new civilian dispatchers trained so i can get out on patrol. I do not complain about being on the desk for three reasons.1) I am employed 2) being trained on the desk give me overtime on the desk that other officer can not work 3) I am the newbie so i get the last assignment.


Sounds like the right attitude. I am a newbie as well, and (like my signature says) enjoy my road time. There is always something new to learn, and a chance to make good habits.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: newbies & seniority*



mikey742 said:


> Not all newbies want that. All I want to do is get some of our new civilian dispatchers trained so i can get out on patrol. I do not complain about being on the desk for three reasons.1) I am employed 2) being trained on the desk give me overtime on the desk that other officer can not work 3) I am the newbie so i get the last assignment.


I agree to a point (newbie getting last assignment)...... however, what if that newbie was hired on the same day as 25 other newbies??? Where I work, when a big group is hired together, only a few guys/gals on the bottom get the crappy "inside jobs". The rest of the newbies get to be out in a car everyday gaining *VALUABLE STREET EXPERIENCE*. This is a case (the way my job does it) where "seniority" goes a bit too far...... PS: if I were a decision maker at my job, which I am not, I would revise the seniority rules. It would be by hire date. If 10 were hired the same day, the SGT or LT making the shift assignments out could assign as they so chose (those hired the same day). My other job did it like that and it seemed a bit more fair. Everyone hired together would share equally in the "inside assignments" and being "out in a cruiser"......*I work with one guy now who has been assigned inside for just about all of his 1st four years on the job. Others, hired the same day, have spent the entire time on the street. Can anyone say with a straight face that this is beneficial to the Officer (assigned inside), Department or the municipality???*


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

lofu said:


> Just seems the kid has no interest in doing "regular police work" first.


How can you blame him our society has been rewarding being lazy and starting at the top for some time now. If you are unemployed the govt. will give you free housing, need a cell phone, they give you that. Need a car to get to a job you're not going to even apply for, sure here ya go. When is the last time you heard of anyone having to earn something, not wanting to earn something but, having to. Just saying this is the type of you owe me young person society has been producing.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: newbies & seniority*



SgtAndySipowicz said:


> I agree to a point (newbie getting last assignment)...... however, what if that newbie was hired on the same day as 25 other newbies??? Where I work, when a big group is hired together, only a few guys/gals on the bottom get the crappy "inside jobs". The rest of the newbies get to be out in a car everyday gaining *VALUABLE STREET EXPERIENCE*. This is a case (the way my job does it) where "seniority" goes a bit too far...... PS: if I were a decision maker at my job, which I am not, I would revise the seniority rules. It would be by hire date. If 10 were hired the same day, the SGT or LT making the shift assignments out could assign as they so chose (those hired the same day). My other job did it like that and it seemed a bit more fair. Everyone hired together would share equally in the "inside assignments" and being "out in a cruiser"......*I work with one guy now who has been assigned inside for just about all of his 1st four years on the job. Others, hired the same day, have spent the entire time on the street. Can anyone say with a straight face that this is beneficial to the Officer (assigned inside), Department or the municipality???*


I agree with you that new officers need to be out on the the street so the can learn. On my job there are only a few officer that are trained to work the desk. The desk should be filled with civilian dispatchers but we are short them right now. The officers that are trained on the desk like myself usually started on the desk. We do not have the problem of having ten or twenty people start on the same day so seniority issues like you said do not happen here. Also seniority is not the rule, the Sgts use it but it is their call on who is where. So they could but a 20 year vet on the desk and have all the newbies out playing. I won't happen but it could. I also know that with the next shift bid I should be off the desk.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

How about this.

I have absolutely *NO FUCKING INTEREST WHATSOEVER* in Detective work. NONE. I don't wanna get into some secret-squirrel unit, or Bureau of Investigative Investigations, or CSI/NCIS/SVU/LMNOP unit. None. How about I'd just be utterly FUCKING GREATFUL if I could be a damn rookie, fresh outta the academy, who's the professional coffee-jockey on the damn 11-7 shift, that's notorious for his expertise in washing cruisers.

I have no issue with earning my stripes. To me, it seems like it might be somewhat along the lines of *police work* to, well ya know... run radar, respond to calls for service, make arrests... I'd actually enjoy looking like I was about to, "Invade Poland" everyday.

Fuck me for actually wanting to stop cars.

Guess I'm retarded or something...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

kttref said:


> Or....you can be a super smart dude and do a search of MassCops. This topic has been beat to death numerous times.


Bingo Kate.

Use some of that intelligence what makes you "fit for the job" and look around. I'm sure you'll find it.

However, if you have no desire to wear the uniform and do patrol work, don't bother. You'll never make it to 3 years (patrol time required in my dept, and that's only if you're god's gift to policework). And don't watch CSI...you'll be disappointed with the real thing.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Most good supervisors repect the newbies who keep their mouths shut and don't complain about the shit jobs. They don't want to hear "I deserve this" or "I shouldn't have to do that". There is nothing wrong with letting him know your motivated, however there is a difference between eagerness and whining. 

There will always be the exceptions like keeping a guy inside, because he is least senior even though most were hired the same day is clearly not beneficial. He will have 4 + years on and when he finally goes out on the street the newbies will look to him for some leadership and he will have none; In contrast he will have difficulty asking questions because he will feel stupid asking questions having already been on for that long.

Lastly, don't say stupid things like If I don't get the next Detectives slot, Sgt.'s position, or some specialized position, then I'm going to quit, transfer, stop working etc... It makes you look like you think your irreplaceable, and everyone in this job is replaceable to management.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I have absolutely *NO FUCKING INTEREST WHATSOEVER* in Detective work. NONE.


+1

My exact thoughts when I first read this thread...



OfficerObie59 said:


> And don't watch CSI...you'll be disappointed with the real thing.


If I ever hear "well that's not how they did it in CSI" again, somebody gonna get a hurt real bad...


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Anders0n74 said:


> Hi all, first post on this board. I've decided that I want to be a detective - all my life I've been fascinated with detective work, and believe I am fit for the job. I find the detective process interesting, and exactly what I want to do. I'm trying to get into the CJS major at UMass, also while minoring in sociology (going into my Junior year). I have absolutely no idea how the system works after this. Where do I start out? Is there an academy that I need to graduate from? If so, after graduation from said police academy do I get placed into a job by the state or do I apply for a position myself? I've read that you need atleast 4 years experience as a cop before you can qualify for a detective position, is this true? I've been reading posts on here for a few days and I'm sure there are old posts that can answer my questions, but I can't seem to find them. Please guide me in the right direction.


For now, focus on school work and classes you have to take. No need to worry about being a detective now in your life, enjoy school, because once you graduate-thats it..life begins.

Thats nice you want to get into law enforcement, but you just don't "apply" for a police/detective postion or walk right into an academy after college(That would be nice). You need to be hired/sponsered by a police department for that to happen. If you live in a civil service town, there is a test given every year by the state.Non-civil service towns do their own hiring/tests. Check out the Mass.gov for all the civil service stuff.

Also you may want to look outta state for a PD job later because hiring is hard to come by here in this great state of ours.

Good luck.


----------



## Anders0n74 (Jun 23, 2009)

For all the positive and helpful replies, thank you.

For everyone else that had a smart-alec response: How do you know that I just "want to skip out on all the easy jobs?" I never once said that. You have no idea who I am, what my work ethic is like, or what I'm all about. This being a MassCops forum where your questions can be posted and answered, I figured it would be a good place to start, and that's exactly what I originally asked: where I needed to *start*. That was the keyword. Learn to read better. If you didn't understand what my question was the first time because it was too complex for you or you have for any reason to believe that I don't want to earn anything in my life here is exactly what I wanted to know: What is the process? As in what are the steps needed to be able to accomplish a goal that I've set out for myself? I'm willing to do whatever it will take to finalize my goal, because that's exactly how I accomplish goals I've set out for myself in the past. I've held a full time job since I was 17 landscaping, I know the shitty jobs and when they're leant down, and I've gladly accepted them without saying a word.

*SargeLorenzo*: Re-read my post, I was asking what the steps were.

*resgjyw0*: http://www.masscops.com/forums/members/sargelorenzo.htmlhttp://www.masscops.com/forums/members/sargelorenzo.htmlYes I realize that it will be hard to get on the job first - and this is what I'm implying about. What are the steps?

*Metrowhttp://www.masscops.com/forums/members/metrowestpd.htmlhttp://www.masscops.com/forums/members/metrowestpd.htmlestPD*: No, I do know a lot about the job. I just don't know the correct steps taken to be able to become a detective. That's what I was asking in the original post.

*lofu*: Re-read my post. I included in there that I had heard that it would take time doing "regular police work" first.

*L4G81*: I am absolutely willing to earn my stripes. No where in any way shape or form did I say that I wouldn't be willing to earn my stripes.

*OfficerObie59*: I have the desire to take whatever steps necessary to accomplish my goal.

*jettsixx*: I agree that people think they're entitled to this and that - whether it be their parents or the government, and it makes me sick. I'm not for any of that. I've earned everything that I've accomplished in my life. Things take time, and I just wanted to know what the correct steps were.

For the record, I think CSI is one of the worst shows on television.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Anders0n74 said:


> where I needed to *start*.


You need to start by doing your time in a sector patrol car, wearing the icky uniform, having to be at roll call on-time, shagging 911 calls for *AT LEAST* 3 years, before you're going to have the credibility to accept a detective's position with a straight face.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Anders0n74 said:


> For all the positive and helpful replies, thank you.
> 
> For everyone else that had a smart-alec response: How do you know that I just "want to skip out on all the easy jobs?" I never once said that. You have no idea who I am, what my work ethic is like, or what I'm all about. This being a MassCops forum where your questions can be posted and answered, I figured it would be a good place to start, and that's exactly what I originally asked: where I needed to *start*. That was the keyword. Learn to read better. If you didn't understand what my question was the first time because it was too complex for you or you have for any reason to believe that I don't want to earn anything in my life here is exactly what I wanted to know: What is the process? As in what are the steps needed to be able to accomplish a goal that I've set out for myself? I'm willing to do whatever it will take to finalize my goal, because that's exactly how I accomplish goals I've set out for myself in the past. I've held a full time job since I was 17 landscaping, I know the shitty jobs and when they're leant down, and I've gladly accepted them without saying a word.
> 
> ...


 WOW, guess he told you guys. Hey wannabedetective whether you know it or not every post in this thread was helpful to you. Even if your ego was bruised a bit you just got a class in "working with cops 101". You really shouldn't come on this site, ask a question then get a little pissy when you don't get the answers you want. Good luck with your endevors maybe landscaping will work for you.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: newbie whiners*



MetrowestPD said:


> Most good supervisors repect the newbies who keep their mouths shut and don't complain about the shit jobs. They don't want to hear "I deserve this" or "I shouldn't have to do that". There is nothing wrong with letting him know your motivated, however there is a difference between eagerness and whining.


I know I beat it to death in another THREAD (seniority & entitlement), but there are some Supvs who will listen to a newbie whiner and give them what they want. I am still hopefull that the majority of bosses would tell a newbie whiner to screw however. Unfortunately, there are newbies who feel very entitled and that irks the shit out of me.........


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

First thing you gotta learn is about first impressions. All of the answers to your question of "where do I start," are in previous threads on this site. It might take some time and research to dig through them, and you'll learn about a lot of other interesting things (Hot Babes!) while sifting through the forum. Not taking the time to do that bit of work gives the impression that you want to skip ahead to what you think is the glamour. 

Accept that people may have gotten the impression you're looking for the easy road instead of getting defensive and making snot-nosed remarks. There are people on this forum who would be glad to give helpful answers, but you haven't shown you're worth their time and effort.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

You do know that there ARE cops on here that do background investigations and that you are NOT annonymous right?


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Anders0n74 said:


> For all the positive and helpful replies, thank you.
> 
> For everyone else that had a smart-alec response: How do you know that I just "want to skip out on all the easy jobs?" I never once said that. You have no idea who I am, what my work ethic is like, or what I'm all about. This being a MassCops forum where your questions can be posted and answered, I figured it would be a good place to start, and that's exactly what I originally asked: where I needed to *start*. That was the keyword. Learn to read better. If you didn't understand what my question was the first time because it was too complex for you or you have for any reason to believe that I don't want to earn anything in my life here is exactly what I wanted to know: What is the process? As in what are the steps needed to be able to accomplish a goal that I've set out for myself? I'm willing to do whatever it will take to finalize my goal, because that's exactly how I accomplish goals I've set out for myself in the past. I've held a full time job since I was 17 landscaping, I know the shitty jobs and when they're leant down, and I've gladly accepted them without saying a word.
> 
> ...


Smartass NOOB this is where people like you end up.










And don't worry the many BI's on this site know who you are.


----------



## Anders0n74 (Jun 23, 2009)

Tuna: It was nothing about my ego, I was just asking a question and didn't appreciate some of the responses I got because they were unnecessary and the thread could have done without. I didn't get "pissy" without reason. I just wanted some guidance as to where to go when you're starting out, and instead I got smart-alec responses with a few helpful ones (which I am grateful for).

NewEngland2007: I wasn't looking for the easy road by any means. This is a MassCops forum, and I just asked a simple question that I thought could be answered. I mean, that is the purpose of this place, is it not? Most of the responses here were "use the search button" etc, so what's the point of this forum if that's going to be the average response? I don't understand it.


kwflatbed: Banned for? Please enlighten me. Asking a question? Telling the people that obviously didn't read my entire 1st question before answering to learn to read better? I'm sorry if I hurt THEIR egos. No, I would hope the people that just decided to flame me would be the ones getting banned before I did - even if there is seniority, I did absolutely nothing wrong. You know wouldn't it have been more helpful in the time that it takes everyone to post their smart-alec replies to take that time doing so posting a helpful response? I don't know, maybe that's just my nature. I mean, you guys that are/have been in the system know it better than I do, and I was looking for some help from someone that does know the system.


justanotherparatrooper: And my slate is completely clean.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NOOBS have their place on MassCops and it is not to come one here and 
tell long standing members how they should respond to your often asked
quiestions.

If you can not take the heat move on and play somewhere else.

Your last post has pushed you very close to the bus ride.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong, but is it not standard web forum protocol to read a board for a while before posting to it? No good discussion board is full of the same thread repeated over and over. 

And I was thinkin; do you mean you want to be a police officer who gets promoted to detective, or are you thinking more like Sam Spade?


----------



## Anders0n74 (Jun 23, 2009)

kwflatbed: Long standing members or not, someone who just flames or bashes me for absolutely no reason at all or talks to me in a way like they know who I am, I'm not just going to sit there and be like "that's cool, thanks for the great replies guys you really helped me out!". I asked a simple question, and for someone to flame me instead of just being nice and helping me out (for absolutely no reason other than the fact that I'm new here it appears), now there is definitely a problem there. I don't know, whenever someone asks me a question that I know the answer to, I enjoy helping them out. I can take the heat (I just don't understand the unnecessary rudeness), it's not like I'm running for the hills crying. I originally asked the questions in a polite and respectful way, and got nothing but laughed at or flamed. Wouldn't you be a little frustrated if you were treated the same way when the question you asked was so simple? I have no problems with anyone here, I just don't appreciate getting so much grief over a simple question. So I don't know why I would be banned. I will continue to search the forums for my answer, and really do appreciate the helpful replies in this thread.


NewEngland2007: Thats the thing is I have been reading up, but I couldn't find the answers to my exact question. Also, I want to be a police officer who gets promoted to detective. I realize that nothing in life that matters comes easily. You have to work for what you get, and I'm willing to do whatever it will take to accomplish my goal of becoming a detective. Now just because I don't know how to go about becoming a detective, doesn't mean I don't know a lot about what the job entails.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Anders0n74 said:


> Tuna: It was nothing about my ego, I was just asking a question and didn't appreciate some of the responses I got because they were unnecessary and the thread could have done without. I didn't get "pissy" without reason. .


Sorry kid I read pissy in your response. A good cop listens, records and evaluates each situation. He/She does not jump to conclusions when the answers don't fall where you want them to be. You ask seasoned veterans for advise about jumping onto a gold shield position, then attempt to crap on them, yet you haven't wet your toe in the job yet. Smarten up if you really want a LE career. Try the military for a taste of what it can be like and you also may learn some humility.


----------



## Anders0n74 (Jun 23, 2009)

Tuna: I did ask advice, I just got laughed at and flamed without reason. I didn't crap on anyone, please show me what I did wrong. I thanked all the helpful replies, so if someone posted a helpful reply in their mind but thinks I was crapping on them then wouldn't it be true to say that they knew subconsciously that their post wasn't helpful?



If someone reads my post in a tone that I didn't intend them to, and then in turn they take it as disrespect when I didn't mean for it to be read that way, then that is not my fault. I have a feeling that my posts have been taken in the wrong tone, for some reason.


----------



## Anders0n74 (Jun 23, 2009)

Please close this thread, I found what I was looking for. Thank you again for everyone's help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Anders0n74 said:


> Please close this thread


That is like asking a shark to stop eating you. We'll be done when we're done.


----------



## 11-BRAVO (Jun 28, 2009)

Its really not all that hard to get a police job so long as you have a clean record and half a brain in your head. Try joining the guard or reserves if not the full time military and work on your degree in the meanwhile. If you are in your 20's then you have nothing but time. I know guys in their 40s who got picked up off the list.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Anders0n74 said:


> Tuna: I did ask advice, I just got laughed at and flamed without reason. I didn't crap on anyone, please show me what I did wrong. I thanked all the helpful replies, so if someone posted a helpful reply in their mind but thinks I was crapping on them then wouldn't it be true to say that they knew subconsciously that their post wasn't helpful?
> 
> If someone reads my post in a tone that I didn't intend them to, and then in turn they take it as disrespect when I didn't mean for it to be read that way, then that is not my fault. I have a feeling that my posts have been taken in the wrong tone, for some reason.


*If you can't handle MASSCOPS, what would you do on the stand with some high priced Attorney grilling you??? You need to toughen up to criticism, especially if you want to be a Cop........*


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but is it not standard web forum protocol to read a board for a while before posting to it? No good discussion board is full of the same thread repeated over and over.
> 
> And I was thinkin; do you mean you want to be a police officer who gets promoted to detective, or are you thinking more like Sam Spade?


I vote "more like Miles Archer..." 

This kid can't take the pin...he has no business being on the job. It's police work, kid. Like Sam Spade said to Wilmer, "...you'll take it and you'll like it."


----------

